# Repurpose Cedar from Screened Porch



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

It's probably not great to admit but my recent rework of my 18 year old screen porch had me replacing the painted (white) cedar boards with a PVC board. Getting too old to climb ladders and scrape paint and too cheap to pay someone else. But with these cedar boards that are still in good shape I was thinking of building some Blue Bird houses and the 5-1/2" width works great. Question is should I or is there reason to remove the paint on the one side and edges? Seems I read somewhere that these BB houses sholdn't have finish on them. I can run them through the planner and trim the edges on the jointer if needed but just thought I'd check 1st.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Who said no finish? The birds, or people? Going by where birds find to nest, I'd say if the birds didn't like a painted birdhouse, it's because they want a different color. But, you could always make one of each, and see if they will use just one, or both.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

paint them the same color of the object you will be attaching them to.
gray if attaching them to a fence post
brown if attaching to a pine tree
you get the idea
Edit: and if the photo is recent in your avatar, *painting bird houses*
is strictly reserved for munchkins.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Got curious, so did some on-line searching. Seems it is fine to paint bluebird houses a light color, on the outside only, no paint on the inside . I had never thought of it before, but the light color will make the interior a bit cooler. I searched several site, and same info.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I did a deeper dive and saw that white was not recommended but the lighter colors does help with heat buildup. The suggested colors, if painted was lighter shades of green and brown if you paint them at all. They suggested it would be better not to paint them which actually makes sense seeing how they typically live in small hollows in trees. Another very important point made was hole opening and placement on the front. 1-1/2" for eastern blue birds, and 1-9/16" for western/mountain BBs. This keeps predator birds from being able to enter the houses. Also opening height from bottom was important so as to not allow these predators from reaching in. 5-7" was suggested as height from bottom with sides or front/back having slots at top/bottom for cross ventilation. A means to open to inspect weekly like a front that is screwed on so it can be easily opened to inspect and clean. Good stuff as well as mounting height and placement. Actually found a book taht was my Mother's all about blue birds and how to attract them including building the houses and care if needed.


----------

